# Pay scales of doctors in Pakistan



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a current medical student... very curious of what will happen in the future. Can I please have the answers to these questions?

1) During the house job, how much do MBBS graduates earn? How exactly and how much are they paid? In private as well as government institutions? Whats the difference? 

2) How much does a less experienced and more experienced GP earn?

3) Is it really true that doctors earn much less in Pakistan then their due and end up moving abroad?

4) Is teaching more rewarding financially than practice?



It would be so nice if some one could answer these. I dont want payscales of the US, Canada, UK etc... just Pakistan. So I should make up my mind. I know I may sound really greedy but I just want to know. #confused 


Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

During housejob you'll earn somewhere between 10 thousand rupees to 20 thousand rupees a month.

Not really sure what you mean by number two. You'll make more and more as you gain more experience, and you're starting salary after housjob will probably go up by about 10 thousand rupees max.

Doctors earn squat in Pakistan unless they've been trained abroad or happen to be more than 70 years old. Whichever comes first...

Teaching will earn you very, very little, unless you're also practicing medicine on the side or have seniority at a certain institution and are involved in research. Some people get their MBBS and go straight into teaching. They make terrible teachers who lack real-world experience and are therefore paid accordingly.


----------



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks alot Mastahriz!!!!!!

Finally I got the answers.

Kinda depressing after studying so hard but I wont be shocked.

Thanks#happy


----------

